# Involuntary strike off



## ex-business (1 May 2012)

Please could anyone help with advice. Currently I am the director of Ltd in the UK, have not been living in the UK for a while and have not been dealing with the company. Shareholders are myself and my ex-husband, with whom we no longer have anything in common. 
Company's house is now proposing to strike off the company for late filing of the reports, etc. I have no means of bringing the company up to date, neither have the ability to travel, nor have resources to do so.
What's the worst that can happen to me as a company director? The only outstanding is 100 GBP penalty for late filing of last report.


----------



## WindUp (1 May 2012)

http://www.ukbusinessforums.co.uk might give you information as your query is UK related


----------

